# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  منة شلبي تتبرأ من تهمة الهروب خارج مصر خلال الثورة

## الحصن نيوز

تبرأت  الفنانة المصرية منة شلبي من اتهامها بالهروب خارج مصر خلال اندلاع ثورة  25 يناير، مشيرة إلى أن حزنها على الشهداء جعلها حبيسة المنزل. 
وقالت  منة إنها مكثت في منزلها نظرا لحالة الرعب التي انتشرت في البلاد بعد  انسحاب الشرطة، بحسب تصريحاتها لصحيفة "الوطن" السعودية 28 فبراير/شباط.


وكانت  أنباء ترددت حول هروب منة شلبي من مصر، مما دفعها لتوضيح موقفها قائلة "لم  أخرج إلى الشارع، وفضلت البقاء في منزلي نظرا لحالة الاكتئاب التي مررت  بها بعد استشهاد عدد من الشباب المصريين". وأكدت أنها كانت مؤيدة للثورة  منذ بدايتها، إلا أنها آثرت الصمت.

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

